# Karate Instructor Performs "Citizen's Arrest"



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 21, 2009)

In this case, I suspect the better choice would have been to simply call the police and file a complaint and let them do their jobs.  But what do I know?

http://www.news10.net/news/story.aspx?storyid=72060&catid=2



> Roseville Karate Instructor's Taco Bell Takedown, Arrest Raises Eyebrows
> 
> ROSEVILLE, CA - Patrons inside a Roseville Taco Bell got much more than they bargained for Thursday night when a karate instructor walked inside and tried to place one of his employees under citizen's arrest.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 21, 2009)

The kid shouldn't have been stealing in the first place.  

At the same time, though, performing a citizen's arrest is walking a very narrow balance beam.  You don't have any margin of error, and if anything goes wrong, you could be in some serious legal trouble.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Dec 21, 2009)

What an idiot.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 21, 2009)

Is he nutz?


----------



## Gordon Nore (Dec 21, 2009)

A 'citizen's arrest'? Oh please. I can see it if the crime has just been committed or is being committed, but the dojo operator went looking for the kid at a another location sometime after the fact. 

What would that be called? A citizen's investigation? A citizen's stakeout?


----------

